# BOGOTA | Torre Barcelona | 126m | 413ft | 28 fl | U/C



## Y.archbog

edt


----------



## mafd12

From city's forum:



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> 
> *TORRE BARCELONA*
> 
> 
> Inician excavaciones en el lote.
> Por fin.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Torrebarcelonacolombia/videos/?ref=page_internal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiero conservar la esperanza a que la Torre se parezca mas a los primeros renders jajaja
> 
> Ojalá tenga mejoras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Aireos said:


> ^^
> 
> Ya ni sé si aún se mantiene esa propuesta. Creía que sí, pero en la página de la residencia estudiantil que tendrá el edificio (Yurhom) subieron este render que nunca había visto, en gris oscuro y con el núcleo del edificio para ascensores y escaleras en negro:


----------



## mafd12

From city's forum:



Feleru* said:


> ________________________
> TORRE BARCELONA
> Cimentación
> https://www.facebook.com/Torrebarce...465388268743/1442208049194471/?type=3&theater


----------



## Mizuiro

Como que a nadie le importa mucho esta obra jaja, en mi opinión es clave para la renovación del centro. Creo que ya muchos han visto este video pero igual lo pongo aquí para despertar un poco este hilo, ahora que la torre ya va subiendo, ya deben ir dos pisos mas arriba.







En los primeros minutos de este otro video también se ve el avance


----------



## Tupac96

*Under Construction*










https://www.google.com/maps/@4.6061...4!1sTyDly_T_GGXA-3315fvzIQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Harryx5

I wasnt aware construction had begun.


----------



## Mizuiro

Ya llevan como 15 pisos!


----------



## Feleru*

En realidad van en el piso 17, que es donde va la primera terraza lateral.


.
____________________________

*TORRE BARCELONA*

Ya llegaron al piso 17.
https://www.facebook.com/Torrebarce...335651515050/2115046215243981/?type=3&theater
_"Ya llegamos al piso 17, donde se encuentran las zonas de recreación del condominio. Aquí estarán las 3 terrazas, piscina, Jacuzzi, zona de juegos, videojuegos, cafetería, comedor, salas de TV entre otras. ¡Seguimos creciendo!
Www.torrebarcelona.co"_


----------

